# International Manager’s Cup & Open Tour 2011



## imcgolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Home - International Manager's Cup


Dear managers and golf players!

We invite you to attend the first and only INTERNATIONAL MANAGER’S CUP & OPEN TOUR 2011 (IMC & OT 2011), which will this year take place across seven different countries, in nine different tournaments and at just as many premium golf courses from 16 April to 16 October.


----------

